# Ants at home



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

For the ants who are staying at home & not working how are you guys killing time at home ?


----------



## kooljp (Oct 31, 2017)

Gardening, Housework and Banging the Mrs!


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

In So. Cal......watching the rain for the last few days......been nice
My grand daughter reads to me
I read to her.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Today I’m trying to keep on top of developments with the JobKeeper payment and trying to explain them to fellow ants.


----------



## Teresa_Greene (Apr 2, 2020)

I've been watching Married at First Sight reruns 💔


----------

